# How not to unload a truck



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Ouch...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Holy crap...I feel bad for laughing at that!


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

At what point do you think "maybe I should let go" at least that's what I think I'd be thinking before I was sent flying through the air.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My personal recommendation after spending several years of my life pushing around a pallet jack at my old mans wear house would be to drop the pallet. 

I've almost done that same thing a couple times, but if you drop the pallet it will stay put


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

Ooofff. That needs to be part of an OSHA work-safety video.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I was working in a warehouse over the summer and I watched a guy drop a pallet on another guy's foot. It wasn't too heavy, but it obviously hurt and his foot was stuck under it. The stuck party is yelling, "My foot! My foot! Raise it up!" The sticking party is furiously cranking on the thing but didn't have it engaged, so he was just pumping air.
Dumb.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

He was practicing for the Olympics!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

That is one of those videos that I can watch over and over and over and it just keeps getting funnier.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

somebody waiting for a BOX, 

oops wrong site, lol


----------

